# Komisches Problem seit heute mit Zugriff auf WordPress



## Falcon37 (19. Juni 2009)

Gestern lief noch alles rund, aber seit heute irgendwie nicht. Aufm Server läuft nur eine WordPress Seite, die Seite funktioniert, wenn auch langsam, aber beim Zugriff auf den Ordner /wp-admin/ bekomme ich den Fehler 500 Internal Server Error, nach einigen versuchen klappt der Zugriff dann aber doch, aber auch nur einen Moment, danach kommt wieder der Fehler. Die Systembelastung ist gering, wie immer bei durchschnittlich 12 %, Server load ist auch normal. An einen Angriff glaub er weniger FTP, SSH, Mail etc. sind die Ports in der Regel nicht offen und wird auch eig. nicht benutz. Gegen DoS und allgemeine Angriffe ist auch alles abgesichert. Dawohl der Systemload gut ist, ist aber auch der Zugriff über FTP und SSH langsam. Im error.log des Webs steht folgedens:


```
[Fri Jun 19 16:48:00 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.xx/wp-login.php[/URL]
[Fri Jun 19 16:49:45 2009] [warn] mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds
[Fri Jun 19 16:49:45 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.xx/wp-login.php[/URL]
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:22 2009] [warn] mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:22 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] Premature end of script headers: index-extra.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.xx/wp-admin/[/URL]
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:23 2009] [warn] mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:23 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] Premature end of script headers: index-extra.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.xx/wp-admin/[/URL]
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:23 2009] [warn] mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:23 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] Premature end of script headers: index-extra.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.xx/wp-admin/[/URL]
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:43 2009] [warn] mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds
[Fri Jun 19 16:56:43 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] Premature end of script headers: index-extra.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.xx/wp-admin/[/URL]
[Fri Jun 19 16:57:43 2009] [warn] mod_fcgid: read data timeout in 40 seconds
[Fri Jun 19 16:57:43 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] Premature end of script headers: plugins.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.xx/wp-admin/[/URL]
[Fri Jun 19 16:58:54 2009] [error] [client XX.XXX.XX.XX] (2)No such file or directory: Could not open password file: /var/www/clients/client0/web2/.htpasswd_stats
```
Weiß wer was da auf einmal los ist? Im Error.log stand bis heute noch nie was von Timeout... 

Danke,
Falcon37


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2009)

Was ist beim ssh langsam? Der Login oder das ausführen von Befehlen?


----------



## Falcon37 (19. Juni 2009)

Das Login bei SSH. Bei FTP Login und Aufrufen von Verzeichnissen, Transfer aber normal schnell.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2009)

OK, dann hast Du sehr wahrscheinlich ein DNS Problem. Schau mal in die /etc/resolv.conf ob die DNS Server dort alle gehen. Ein reboot kann da auch manchmal helfen.


----------



## Falcon37 (20. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank daran lag es, jetzt geht's wieder 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Habe jetzt aber komischerweise ein Problem mit phpmyadmin:



Die Seite läuft (mit MySQL) habe nur keinen Zugriff auf phpmyadmin...
Kann das ggf. auch noch am DNS Problem liegen?

*//* Jetzt weiß ich was wahrscheinlich passiert ist, und warum so vieles seit dem WordPress Update nicht mehr läuft*:**

 *Wie das Upgrade auf WordPress 2.8 einen Server plattmachen kann...

Werde jetzt wahrscheinlich einfach "das sinkende Schiff" verlassen und den Server neu aufsetzen *
*


----------

